# 69 GTO intake manifold casting and date code#



## Jwross (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an exhaust manifold on my 69 GTO Judge with the casting # 9799068 and the date code E209. All info to date says this is a 1970 intake manifold but the date code suggests 69. Love to hear your thoughts


----------

